# Just got a trunk need some info



## thetater (Aug 11, 2010)

I just acquired an old trunk and there is a small metal
 tab on top that says Barnum trunk co. Minneapolis Min. 
   I tried to search it but that's all I can find..:


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2010)

BARNUM, John T., trunks; born at Rochester, N. Y., March 5, 1857; son of John Thompson and Julia A. (Culver) Barnum; educated at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, Troy, N. Y. Engaged in stationery business at Rochester, N. Y., in beginning of active career; came to Minneapolis, 1880, and established in trunk manufacturing business, incorporating, 1905, as the Barnum Trunk Co.. of which he is president. Republican. Baptist. Married at Rochester. N. Y., June, 1881, to Miss Emma B. Paine. Club: Commercial. Office: 715 Nicollet Av. Residence: 1610 3rd Av., S., Minneapolis


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2010)

Minneapolis, MN Barton Block fire, Dec 1882
 Posted January 26th, 2009 by Tim Taugher 
 FIRE IN MINNEAPOLIS.

 BURNING OF THE BARTON BLOCK - LOSS NEARLY $100,000.

 ST. PAUL, Dec. 18. - The Barton Block, in Washington avenue, Minneapolis, was burned this morning, making the third disastrous fire there within a few weeks. The fire originated in the printing-office of Dimond & Ross, on the third floor, but in just what manner cannot be definitely determined. The Fire Department succeeded in confining the fire to the building in which it originated, besides preventing the entire demolition of the structure. The entire stock carried by Dimond & Ross was consumed, and was valued at $23,000; insurance $18,000. On the same floor was the lithographing establishment of J. Monash, who estimates his loss at $7,000, and his insurance at $4,000. The losses on the second and first floors of the building are principally by water. "Oscar, the Tailor," had a stock og goods valued at from $18,000 to $20,000. They are thoroughly soaked, but what the damage is can only be roughly estimated until they are taken out. Mr. Rose, manager of the store, places the loss at $14,000, on which there is an insurance of $7,000. John T. Barnum's wholesale trunk manufactory, was badly damaged by water, his loss footing up $8,500, upon which there was an insurance of $7,850.


----------



## thetater (Aug 11, 2010)

here are some pictures of the trunk that I got../ Right now it is a bit rough but I am going to bring it back to life the best I can../


----------



## glass man (Aug 12, 2010)

I GOT A FEW OLD TRUNKS TOO.GREAT FOR KEEPING MY OLD RECORD ALBUMS IN! JAMIE


----------

